# Erectile Dysfunction



## smckinney (Apr 30, 2012)

What would be the code for erectile dysfunction due to diabetes?


----------



## alinton01 (Apr 30, 2012)

*ED*

607.84 is Impotence of organic origin Def: Physiological cause interfering with erection.  Depending on what service your coding for, the DM may be primary or the ED may be first.  Be warned-some insurance carriers don't like ED as a diagnosis even though it's caused by a medical condition and you may need an ABN first.  Hope that helps!


----------



## j-fowler57 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would use 250.80 which is a diabetes specified manifestation code and the 607.84 for the erectile dysfunction. I used the Encoder and the DM code comes first.


----------



## smckinney (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## llanesv2018 (Nov 4, 2015)

*diabetic w ED*

The code to be  use is 250.60 w 607.84 ed due to dmii


----------



## tracross (Feb 25, 2016)

*ED due to DM*

What ICD-10 code should be used?


----------

